# Do police dogs ever breed?



## Nurse Bishop

I have admired some splendid police dogs and I do have a GSD bitch. I wonder if working police dogs are ever used for breeding? To working lines females of course.


----------



## thegooseman90

The short answer is yes. Tom z ps is a famous example. Another was a more recent post looking for insight on her pedigree. Dogs sire is dyson benax, a police dog.


----------



## wolfstraum

Most departments own the dogs and do not bother with registration papers or hip/elbow ratings....occassionally an officer owns the dog and will use it for breeding.....papers not being a factor because "it's a police dog" and everyone wants his pups! 

I have seen several scenerios - officer owned dogs with all paperwork and credentials used for breeding, dogs with no papers and no clue of pedigree breeding any female the officer can ...and making patrol dogs out of a few of the pups, and dogs owned by a local town who the officer will breed quietly - again, no papers....


Lee


----------



## Magwart

There are the retired K9s that get sold off as "surplus" property sometimes, especially in the South. I'm sure most of them get bred by whoever gets a hold of them.

The last retired K9 I know of that was pulled out of a high-kill shelter (NOLA) had horrible hips -- he needed $3k of surgery to be able to walk as a senior. I have little doubt that whoever bought him from the department and then dumped him had recouped their "investment" and advertised pups as sired by a K9.

I've heard of rumored litters where an officer apparently bred his department-owned K9 without his department's permission -- personally pocketing the stud fee. I can't say whether those rumors are true, but I'm 100% sure that our local K9 commander would want to know about this if any of his guys did it --he would *not* be a happy camper.


----------



## CometDog

Did you just mean American police dogs? My dog is sired by a Slovakian P.D. He has sired quite a few really nice litters.

His sire:
Clif Vicona


----------



## Sabis mom

Not sure if it is still happening, Carmspack may know, but we have an RCMP kennel in this area and they used to sell the pups that didn't make the cut. It created a whole lot of "Police K9" breedings. Still a few people that are cashing in on the whole "parents from working K9 lines".


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I wonder what Slamdunk will say about this.

A police K9 that I admire has his own facebook page. He answers people's comments. 
Here is Inga's message to him. 
(Now, this is a joke. Inga is never going to have puppies). Besides, hes a Mal.









To Odin Coos County Sheriff's K9
December 28 at 10:56am ·

Dear Odin, I am a girl dog. Could we arrange a meeting? You would like my special perfume.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

If you visit Odin's FB page it says I'm feeling better and such like. Thats because Odin came down with an infection, not that he has defective joints. K-9 deputy Odin is back in business | Local News | theworldlink.com
Odin has made something like 57 arrests in the last 2 years.

Here is a page of police K9s, a lot of beautiful working dogs here. I especially like the one named "Prison" 
The K9s | K9s4COPs


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I wonder if breeding a male police K9 puts their mind on other things. Like a stallion, can they go 'mare crazy'?

This is my stallion.


----------



## Sunsilver

My young female was sired by a police K9. The department decided to get rid of their police K9 program, so his breeder got him back. He is not a good house dog, though, so she has to choose carefully who she breeds him to.

Eska von den Roten Vorbergen


----------



## wolfy dog

Nurse Bishop said:


> I wonder if breeding a male police K9 puts their mind on other things. Like a stallion, can they go 'mare crazy'?
> 
> This is my stallion.


Stallions and stud dogs can be trained to know the difference between breeding and work. My horse breeder's stallion had a certain halter for breeding and his regular gear for riding. A good rider can handle that. In the past we had an old neighbor who was a cowboy all his life and they worked with stallions. He told me, "they just didn't have time to think of mares". I know that dogs can do both as well. When I bred my Whippet male, I had to keep him leashed because there are squirrels in our yard all the time....


----------



## deacon

My military working dogs could not breed under any circumstance. I bred my civilian police K-9 "Kanto Vom Wolfsgehege" on a few occasions to my bitch at the time and also did a few outside breedings as well. However he was my personal dog leased to the city I worked at.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

My stallion has never been bred. He does live in a pasture with a mini stallion. So he lives in a 'bachelor herd', the natural life of wild stallions that could not win mares by fighting. I always ride alone so do not have to worry about him meeting mares and becoming distracted, which he will do. If he meets a mare and starts getting mare crazy I circle him closely until he pays attention to me and not the mares.

Do police K9s get distracted while tracking if they come across the scent of a female dog?


----------



## cliffson1

Though it is uncommon in America, some police K9 dogs are bred, especially if the dog handler has access to registration papers and department policies don’t forbid. In Czech/Slovak Republics and Scandinavian countries this is not uncommon.


----------



## cliffson1

Nurse Bishop said:


> My stallion has never been bred. He does live in a pasture with a mini stallion. So he lives in a 'bachelor herd', the natural life of wild stallions that could not win mares by fighting. I always ride alone so do not have to worry about him meeting mares and becoming distracted, which he will do. If he meets a mare and starts getting mare crazy I circle him closely until he pays attention to me and not the mares.
> 
> Do police K9s get distracted while tracking if they come across the scent of a female dog?


First, Stallions rarely have the level of training that a certified LE dog has to the task. Also, with the scent of female dog, a tracking dog has what we call in the training world,” competing motivations” . Part of tracker training is the introduction of distractions and teaching the dog to ignore/disregard them in staying on the track to its completion. So though they have competing motivations, the training of the dog should enable most LE dogs to continue with task. Now an untrained dog if tracking, and runs across the same scent, the possibilities of them abandoning the original track for the” sexier” track is quite possible!


----------



## Sabis mom

cliffson1 said:


> Though it is uncommon in America, some police K9 dogs are bred, especially if the dog handler has access to registration papers and department policies don’t forbid. In Czech/Slovak Republics and Scandinavian countries this is not uncommon.


I was under the impression from going through Buds pedigree that working was acceptable in place of titles for the SV? Is that correct?


----------



## Nurse Bishop

So Cliffson, you have to really proof the LE tracking dog, right?

Stallions also have to have a high level of training when you ride them because they can get you hurt of killed. Although any horse can do the same. My veterinarian friend always rode Arabian stallions. They were not even allowed to LOOK at mares due to the possible escalation of drives. Its like dogs chasing cats or crittering. You want to squelch the behavior before the chase begins, when they are just looking at the cat.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I really like the looks of K9 Officer Dak, also of the Coos County Sheriffs Dept. What a handsome fellow. A crook would not want to meet his business end. Many give up immediately.


----------



## NadDog24

My dads k9 partner, Chief, unfortunately cannot be bred due to liability reasons. Even though he's a great family dog and super sweet when off duty if we were to breed him and one of those pups isn't raised right and ends up biting someone then they'll be like "Oh his/her sire is a police dog and that's why they sent me to the hospital " all because they had too much dog for them


----------



## Chip Blasiole

The lack of quality police dogs not being properly bred is a big problem IMO. Many have the desired genetics that the breed is losing is a result of not breeding good police dogs and that results in a softening of the breed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

If such a pup were to bite someone, it would most likely have very little to do with how it was raised but how it was bred. It really frightens me to think what would happen to a litter of puppies by a police K9 that is described as "sweet". I really am not sure what the market would be for them or where one would find suitable families.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

I know a breeder of Mal X's from KNPV lines and all he will breed for is super social dogs. But they have extreme drive and are not good pets or for non-working homes. There are also very good police dogs who are social and good with children, so they are not all super aggressive dogs that can't be trusted. The police departments should be the one's breeding the dogs for their own use. But that gets into budget issues, expertise in breeding, whelping, raising pups, evaluating and and imprinting. One argument is that the trend to breed highly social, less aggressive dogs will come back to a sense of regret due to a loss of certain traits like mistrust or strong, confident defensive aggression. The gene pool for police dogs within the GSD breed is shrinking IMO while the gene pool for high level sport dogs is increasing. There are some dogs that can excel at both but they are not that common. That is why the Dutch KNPV program tends to produce very good police dogs, as the sport is aimed for that goal, but even KNPV is becoming watered down and a different type of dog from the old style dogs is being selected for. Probably the majority of police and military agencies don't want highly aggressive dogs.


----------

